
GrowStrip by Grow Computer – The Future of Agriculture - iancmceachern
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-growstrip-by-grow-computer#/
======
iancmceachern
For everyone interested in the future of agriculture—my company, Grow
Computer, just launched the first product on our smart farming platform,
GrowStrip, on Indiegogo. GrowStrip makes indoor growing simpler and smarter by
allowing you to share your plant recipes, analyze your data across multiple
grows spanning time and space, and code your own plugins to work with our API.

------
throwaway5250
Was picturing a piece of paper with seeds stuck to it that I could water and
instant plant or something.

Now wondering whether I can plug 20 1U servers into that thing.

~~~
iancmceachern
You can certainly plug 8 into one GrowStrip, if you want to control 20 outlets
you can just use 3 GrowStrips and you can tie them together as one conceptual
unit on our software platform.

